

Behind the Scenes of HBO’s Silicon Valley: How our startup made a cameo - 2t
https://medium.com/media-minded/17f43edf9e9e

======
shivaas
thats pretty cool. you showed great hustle in making it to the show and loved
to read the inside experience of filming and your experience

~~~
2t
Thanks! I'm glad you enjoyed it. There was a lot more I learned that I chose
to leave out, like how weird the people in LA were and how it might have
affected the show. Worth another post maybe.

~~~
shivaas
would make for an interesting read for sure :)

